# [H]Large eldar army Retail £1100 [w]£250[uk]



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

This army has been sold, please delete


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

What are the ten plastic aspect wariors that you have listed twice ?


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> What are the ten plastic aspect wariors that you have listed twice ?


I think the aspect warriors are actually 2 lots of guardians.
Because dire avengers are aspect warriors


----------

